# fake tan and hair dye??



## bex3614

Okay so I'm coming to the end of my first trimester soon, and I feel disgusting. I'm spotty, pale, and my hair is horrible. I didn't think it would bother me that much and thought I could go without for 9 months...but I'm thinking if I look better I may feel a bit better about myself. 

I'm just wanting to know what the risks are with using fake tan (St Moriz mouse) and hair dye (I have blonde highlights in my hair with bleach)

Could anyone help me with what risks I may be taking if any?


----------



## charlotte88

i use st moriz mousse and its fine, and apparently its fine to dye your hair during pregnancy, but i dont do that anyway so wouldnt know.

Im sure you posted a while ago asking if you could use fake tan and everyone said yes then too.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm pretty sure there are no risks :flower:
I don't fake tan, but I do bleach my hair regularly, just make sure it's in a well ventilated area.


----------



## x__amour

Good for you waiting at least until 2nd trimester! I _think_ it should be safe but I've never fake tanned or dyed my hair. :flow:


----------



## hillarynicole

i am an advanced cosmetology student...and my teacher was pregnant with twins last year and she did color clients and colored her own hair everyday until she had her babies and they were fine. ive bleached my hair twice since i found out i was pregnant and so far so good


----------



## charlotte88

i just read in my pregnancy magazine today, there is an article about making yourself feel good for summer. Anyway....it says the only reasons to avoid fake tan during pregnancy is because a chemical in it (i cant remember what it is called), although non toxic can cause allergic reactions so even if you were able to use it before pregnancy your skin becomes more sensitive so they suggest doing a patch test first before you use it all over :)

Otherwise your good to go 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

they warn u about getting ur hair dyed during pregnancy because due to hormoans ur hair and skin might react differently, so id get a patch test done first with the dye.

and as for fake tan i did my first 2 weeks ago and its looked great and no harm in doing it


----------



## bex3614

Thankyou everybody, I'm glad the comments are positive to be honest so I can help feel a bit better about myself :) x


----------



## moomin_troll

i might have to train my 2 yr old boy to paint my toe nails, i had trouble putting socks on yesterday hahaha

u need to treat urself while pregnant, im going to get myself booked in for a full body massage soon and get my nails done.

during pregnancy ur hair should look great as it gets so thick and healthy but then after it does fall out and looks like loads :/


----------



## 20102001

I'm feeling horrible and pasty too but fake tan is shite, I wona get back on the beds :(


----------

